# Resume for Pain management ER anesthesia



## sreenivasan (Feb 10, 2012)

This is sreenivasan from india has a experience of 4 years in medical coding in Surgery 
coding,Anesthesia,Emergency room,Inpatient coding,Facility coding and Pain Management.I am 
CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL CODER(CPC) from AAPC. I am looking for remote coding jobs, can you guide 
me and kindly do the needful, i am worthful for all the fields including Patient 
information(PI),Patient entry(PE),Charge entry and i also have experience in Claim denials 
corrections to get the claim payment.

Please let me know your thoughts.



Thanks
Sreeni.


----------



## Accentia (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Srini

I have an oppurtunity for you. Please let me know where you are based and how I can contact you.

Jereen Mathew
jereen.m@accentiahealth.com
+1 503 508 7154


----------



## sreenivasan (Feb 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

I posted my reply to your e mail.

Thanks
Sreeni.


----------

